# First Moose



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

This was my groups third year going to Northern Ontario to hunt moose.
We don't Wall tent it like alot do , but stay at a fishing outfit.
Arrived on Sept 18th and the moose and started hunting that afternoon.
Moose were responding well and had this fella come in to 35yards.
125 Slick trick standard did the deed, hit the offside shoulder and we waited about
an hour and a half to be sure, found him about 100 Yards later and I was some pumped  
Hooked for life.


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Picture seems to be somewhere. maybe orbiting the www?


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

I couldn't find out how to upload to the original topic !


View attachment 1191836


View attachment 1191837


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

1 of the damage for the tech guys,
And another of our feed the next night


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

awesome job.congrats


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet! Nice looking feast there! :thumbs_up


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

That was only part of the feast, there alot of fillet on a animal this size YUM


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Best. Steaks. Ever. :drool:


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Great job.


----------

